# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  introduction and my shed

## arklan

hello i am arklan and i live in perth.
i want to build a shed to the maximum size the council will allow without needing expensive permits which is about 6.5m x9m and 4.2m high.
this shed is to be the man cave, it should be pretty comfy so first i was thinking to use coolroom panels to for the walls and roof instead of tin coming to about $5500
then i went to a plasterboard shop and asked for their opinion and they said to use the chicken wire stuff followed by sark and then that fiberglass insulation stuff followed by tin on the outside. which will be a fair bit cheaper.
that said the shed is gonna be an investment so i want it to be cool in summer. doesnt have to be warm in winter coz its always warm in winter here.
i dont care about cosmetics and i want it to be as cool as possible in summer so the aircon doesnt have to work as hard. 
so question is, what do you think would be the best thing to use to keep it cool?

----------

